# Uncle Junk's Pink Meadow



## RenaldoRheeder (22/5/18)

does anyone have stock of this juice / preferably 6mg, but 3mg will also do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/18)

How many do you want? I'm sure we have plenty and can give you a great deal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> How many do you want? I'm sure we have plenty and can give you a great deal



4 x 60ml will do. Where do you have stock? I will be in the Midrand & PTA area from tomorrow till Saturday morning 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/18)

At our warehouse in Kelvin, Sandton just off Marlboro Drive. We have 14 x 60ml 6mg in stock. I can give you a deal on all 14 but I just need to confirm that they are all there. How about R1000 for all 14?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/5/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> At our warehouse in Kelvin, Sandton just off Marlboro Drive. We have 14 x 60ml 6mg in stock. I can give you a deal on all 14 but I just need to confirm that they are all there. How about R1000 for all 14?



Deal  Please PM met with contact details. I'll get in touch tomorrow when I arrive in SA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/5/18)

Check your PM

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## skola (23/5/18)

This is so awesome! Great service @Vaperite South Africa!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (23/5/18)

Wow @Vaperite South Africa ! Very nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Big shout out to @Vaperite South Africa

I collected my Uncle Junk's Pink Meadow from their warehouse today. Great effort, quick response and smooth dealings. And Pink Meadow is still one of my favorite juices. 

#VapeStartMemories




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

